# [gelöst] Blöcke... xorg-server und nvidia-driver

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

für meine alte Grafikkarte habe ich den Treiber in der package.mask (>=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-341.0.0) maskiert. Das ist meine Karte:

```
VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G98 [GeForce 8400 GS Rev. 2] (rev a1)
```

Jetzt bekomme ich einen BLock bei beim updaten, der anscheinend mit der Grafik zu tun hat:

```
[blocks B      ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4-r4 (">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4-r4" is blocking app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.2.7)                                                                             

[blocks B      ] >=x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1 (">=x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1" is blocking app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.2.7)                                                                                   

[blocks B      ] kde-apps/kde4-l10n[-minimal(-)] ("kde-apps/kde4-l10n[-minimal(-)]" is blocking kde-frameworks/solid-5.16.0, kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.5.0)                                                       

[blocks B      ] dev-java/antlr:0[cxx] ("dev-java/antlr:0[cxx]" is hard blocking dev-cpp/antlr-cpp-2.7.7)                                                                                                       

[blocks B      ] <kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.08.0-r1 ("<kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.08.0-r1" is blocking kde-frameworks/solid-5.16.0, kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.5.0)
```

Kann ich den auflösen, ohne die Nvidia-Karte zu tauschen?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Mon Dec 28, 2015 12:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

da ist nichts von nvidia-drivers zu sehen. kannst du mal alles posten?

probier auch mal 

```
emerge -1 xorg-server eselect-opengl glproto
```

----------

## uhai

Die nvidia-drivers waren auch nur ein Verdacht, ich lege ungern meinen XServer lahm... 

```
emerge -1 xorg-server eselect-opengl glproto                           

!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): '/var/lib/layman/kde'

WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:

        /usr/local/portage/overlay/profiles/repo_name

NOTE: Each repo_name entry should be a plain text file containing a

unique name for the repository on the first line.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.17 [1.16] VIDEO_CARDS="-amdgpu% (-tegra)" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r4 [1.2.7]

[ebuild     U  ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1 [1.4.17]

[blocks b      ] <x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1 ("<x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1" is blocking app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r4)                                                                                  

[ebuild     U  ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4 [1.16.4] USE="(-libressl) -xephyr%" 

[blocks B      ] =media-libs/mesa-10.3.7-r1 ("=media-libs/mesa-10.3.7-r1" is blocking app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r4)                                                                                      

[blocks B      ] =x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4 ("=x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4" is blocking app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r4)                                                                                  

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4:0/1.17.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server (Argument)

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4:0/1.16.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.16.1= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.9.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                            

    (and 4 more with the same problem)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (media-libs/mesa-10.3.7-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/mesa-9.1.6[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=media-libs/mesa-9.1.6[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.4.5:1.0/1.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/mesa-9.2.0[nptl=] (>=media-libs/mesa-9.2.0[nptl]) required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4:0/1.16.1::gentoo, installed)                                                                        

    >=media-libs/mesa-9.1.6[opencl,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=media-libs/mesa-9.1.6[opencl,abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/opencl-0-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/mesa[egl] required by (net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.9:3/25::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/mesa required by (media-video/nvidia-settings-340.58:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/mesa[egl] required by (net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.8.5:4/37::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/mesa-10.2:* required by (mail-client/thunderbird-38.3.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/mesa-10.2:* required by (www-client/firefox-38.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/mesa-7.10 required by (kde-base/kwin-4.11.19:4/4.11::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/mesa-10.3.4-r1[nptl=] (>=media-libs/mesa-10.3.4-r1[nptl]) required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4:0/1.17.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                                               

    media-libs/mesa[egl?,gles2?] (media-libs/mesa) required by (x11-apps/mesa-progs-8.2.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/mesa-9.1.6[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=media-libs/mesa-9.1.6[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/opengl-7.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    >=media-libs/mesa-9.1.6[egl,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=media-libs/mesa-9.1.6[egl,abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (x11-libs/cairo-1.14.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    media-libs/mesa[egl] required by (net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.9-r200:2/2::gentoo, installed)

  (app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.1-r4:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.0.8 required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4:0/1.16.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.0.9 required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93-r1:0/340::gentoo, installed)

    >=app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.0 required by (x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    eselect-opengl

    >=app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.3.0 required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4:0/1.17.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=app-eselect/eselect-opengl-1.2.7 required by (media-libs/mesa-10.3.7-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

```

uhai

----------

## Christian99

 *Quote:*   

> You may want to try a larger value of
> 
> the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if
> 
> that will solve this conflict automatically.

 

Mach das mal bitte

 *Quote:*   

> !!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): '/var/lib/layman/kde' 

 

und fix mal deine layman konfiguration.

(am leichtesten müsste es gehen mit 

```
layman -a kde; leayman -d kde
```

)

----------

## uhai

layman gefixt, backtrack=30 ergibt:

```
[blocks B      ] <kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.08.0-r1 ("<kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.08.0-r1" is blocking kde-frameworks/solid-5.16.0, kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.5.0)                                                         

[blocks B      ] dev-java/antlr:0[cxx] ("dev-java/antlr:0[cxx]" is hard blocking dev-cpp/antlr-cpp-2.7.7)                                                                                                       

[blocks B      ] kde-apps/kde4-l10n[-minimal(-)] ("kde-apps/kde4-l10n[-minimal(-)]" is blocking kde-frameworks/solid-5.16.0, kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.5.0)                                                       

Total: 99 packages (83 upgrades, 3 new, 1 in new slot, 12 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 454.527 KiB

Conflict: 7 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers:0

  (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.96:0/340::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93-r1:0/340::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93 required by (media-video/nvidia-settings-340.58:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                           ^^^^^^                                                                                                                               

media-video/vlc:0

  (media-video/vlc-2.2.1-r1:0/5-8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-video/vlc-2.1.5-r1:0/5-7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-video/vlc-2.0.1:0/5-7=[dbus,ogg,vorbis] required by (media-libs/phonon-vlc-0.8.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                      

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (kde-frameworks/solid-5.16.0:5/5.16::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    kde-frameworks/solid:5 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-panel-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-cpp/antlr-cpp-2.7.7:2/2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-cpp/antlr-cpp:2= required by (dev-db/sqlitebrowser-3.7.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (kde-misc/wacomtablet-2.1.0:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (dev-vcs/kdesvn-1.6.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (kde-misc/plasma-nm-0.9.3.6:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (kde-misc/kscreen-1.0.2.1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (app-backup/kbackup-0.8-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.1-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.3-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (media-gfx/kuickshow-0.9.1-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (media-gfx/digikam-4.14.0:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (kde-misc/krename-4.0.9-r3:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (media-gfx/kphotoalbum-4.6.2:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.10:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)] required by (media-plugins/kipi-plugins-4.10.0:4/4::gentoo, installed)                                                                                     

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (app-text/kding-0.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.13.1:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.13.1:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (www-client/rekonq-2.4.2-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.13.1:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.13.1:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (kde-misc/tellico-2.3.10:4/4::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.5.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    kde-plasma/libkscreen required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-config-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-java/antlr-2.7.7-r5:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-java/antlr-2.7.7:0[java] required by (dev-java/stringtemplate-3.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-java/antlr:0[java] required by (dev-java/jaxme-0.5.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4:0/1.17.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93-r1:0/340::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-libs/xcb-util-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.1:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

Jetzt sind auch die nvidia-drivers dabei....

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, vermutlich ist die Fehlermeldung auch leicht irreführend - verursacht durch die so nicht auflösbaren Blocker.

Vorschlag: Löse erst die Blocker, dann löst portage den Rest wahrscheinlich alleine auf :)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [blocks B      ] <kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.08.0-r1 ("<kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.08.0-r1" is blocking kde-frameworks/solid-5.16.0
> ```
> ...

  Hier wird mindestens Version kde4-l10n-15.08.0-r1 (oder höher) benötigt (musst du ggf noch keyworden) 

Mit der aktuellen 15.08.3-r1 Version sollte es klappen. Versuch 

```
emerge -av1 =kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.08.3-r1
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [blocks B      ] dev-java/antlr:0[cxx] ("dev-java/antlr:0[cxx]" is hard blocking dev-cpp/antlr-cpp-2.7.7)
> ```
> ...

  Hier darf

dev-java/antlr:0

(aus Slot null) nicht mit USE=cxx gebaut sein/werden.

Versuch ob "dev-java/antlr:0 -cxx" in der package.use hier für dich passt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [blocks B      ] kde-apps/kde4-l10n[-minimal(-)] ("kde-apps/kde4-l10n[-minimal(-)]" is blocking kde-frameworks/solid-5.16.0, kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.5.0)
> ```
> ...

  Hier wird gefordert das kde-apps/kde4-l10n mit USE=minimal gebaut benötigt wird.

Setze "kde-apps/kde4-l10n minimal" in der package.use

Viel Erfolg :)

----------

## uhai

Viel besser....

```
[blocks B      ] <kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.08.0-r1 ("<kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.08.0-r1" is blocking kde-frameworks/solid-5.16.0, kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.5.0)                                                         

Total: 100 packages (83 upgrades, 3 new, 1 in new slot, 13 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 454.527 KiB

Conflict: 6 blocks (1 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

media-video/vlc:0

  (media-video/vlc-2.2.1-r1:0/5-8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-video/vlc-2.1.5-r1:0/5-7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-video/vlc-2.0.1:0/5-7=[dbus,ogg,vorbis] required by (media-libs/phonon-vlc-0.8.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                      

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers:0

  (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.96:0/340::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93-r1:0/340::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93 required by (media-video/nvidia-settings-340.58:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^                           ^^^^^^                                                                                                                               

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (media-gfx/kuickshow-0.9.1-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (kde-misc/krename-4.0.9-r3:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.13.1:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.13.1:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (www-client/rekonq-2.4.2-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (media-gfx/digikam-4.14.0:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (kde-misc/plasma-nm-0.9.3.6:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (app-cdr/k3b-2.0.3-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (kde-misc/wacomtablet-2.1.0:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.10:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)] required by (media-plugins/kipi-plugins-4.10.0:4/4::gentoo, installed)                                                                                     

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (app-text/kding-0.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (dev-vcs/kdesvn-1.6.0-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.1-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.13.1:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.13.1:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (kde-misc/tellico-2.3.10:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (media-gfx/kphotoalbum-4.6.2:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (kde-misc/kscreen-1.0.2.1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[aqua=,linguas_de(+)] (>=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-4.4:4[-aqua,linguas_de(+)]) required by (app-backup/kbackup-0.8-r1:4/4::gentoo, installed)

  (kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.5.0:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    kde-plasma/libkscreen required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-config-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (kde-frameworks/solid-5.16.0:5/5.16::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    kde-frameworks/solid:5 required by (lxqt-base/lxqt-panel-0.10.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

The following packages are causing rebuilds:

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.9-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (dev-qt/qtgui-5.5.1:5/5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-libs/xcb-util-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4:0/1.17.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) causes rebuilds for:

    (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.93-r1:0/340::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    (x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

```

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, wenn du nun noch die benötigte >=kde-apps/kde4-l10n-15.08.0-r1 Version freischaltest sollte es passen.

----------

## uhai

```
x11-libs/libxcb:0

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1:0/1.11.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/libxcb-1.11-r1:0/1.11::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libxcb-1.9.1:0/1.11=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                    

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

media-video/vlc:0

  (media-video/vlc-2.2.1-r1:0/5-8::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-video/vlc-2.1.5-r1:0/5-7::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=media-video/vlc-2.0.1:0/5-7=[dbus,ogg,vorbis] required by (media-libs/phonon-vlc-0.8.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^                                                        
```

Keine Blocks mehr, nur Slots ....

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ist schwierig wenn man nicht den emerge Befehl samt genutzter Optionen kennt, aus dem dieser Teil-Ausschnitt stammt.

Magst mal die komplette Ausgabe von "emerge -avuDN @world --backtrack=300" via Pastebin-Service bereitstellen?

----------

## uhai

Danke Josef.95, mit baktrack=300 läuft es... so hoch hatte ich den WErt noch nie!

uhai

----------

